# NON-Growth Eqyss Product support thread



## LondonDiva (Apr 24, 2008)

I thought it would be an idea to create a seperate thread for the NON-growth related Eqyss products a lot of us have their eye on or are currently using from the Eqyss range like rinses, mists or shampoos.

I ordered samples a few years ago but cannot remember for the life of me how they worked.  The shampoos contain SLS and really don't want to be back on those again so I'll stick with my SoftSheen Breakthru and Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoos.

But the rinse (I'm wondering if this is comparable to OCR (Ovation Creme Rinse) and the rehydrant and avacado mist.


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 24, 2008)

I actually ordered the Avocado and Rehydrant Mist, along with the Creme Rinse....  Somebody help me! 

Annnnyyyhhhoooow. 

They shipped them out yesterday, but I doubt I'll get them in time to try out during this weekend's hairisode.....

And I was for real checking out the Marigold Spray too - I HATE wearing Off!


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Apr 24, 2008)

LondonDiva,
I use Micro-Tek Gel and Micro-Tek Shampoo on my dog and they are not for human use- at least that's what the bottle says.

Have you heard differently?


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 24, 2008)

There are 4 I want to try

* Survivor Detangler
*EQyss conditioners and detanglers are among the most sought-after pet grooming products in the industry. Their special, non-toxic formulas are designed not to damage or coat hair and they contain special ingredients to pull moisture from the air to hydrate and replenish hair. Survivor Detangler and Shine uses an alcohol-free blend of special ingredients to create a superior, leave-in detangler that can be used on wet or dry hair.

*Ingredients: *EQyss® proprietary emollients, vitamin E acetate, keratin protein, panthenol, sweet clover, white willow, nasturtium, wild rose-berry, sage, walnut tree, red poppy, colour.


* Premier Cream Rinse Conditioner
*This unique product was developed specifically to condition rough, dry, brittle hair and make tangles disappear. Brushing will be tangle free. A rich combination of natural emollients minimizes flyaway's and smoothes hair cuticles to replenish each strand, leaving hair soft and tangle-free. Can be used RIGHT OVER SHAMPOO... NO WAITING TIME! Instant shine & softness.
*
                                       Ingredients: *Deionized Water, Behentrimonium Methosulfate, Cetrimonium Chloride, Dimethylamino Propylamido PCA, Hydroxyethylcellose Propylparaben, DMDM Hydantoin, Aloe Barbadensis, Vanilla Planifolia Extract, Sweet Almond Extract, Fragrance


* Avocado Mist Spray
*An oil-free, silicone-free leave on conditioning spray that maintains the moisture balance within the hair shaft. Avocado Mist prevents the hair from becoming dry, brittle, and breaking off. Avocado Mist is the ONLY detangler that does not contain oil, silicone, wax, or synthetic polymers. Shines and conditions the coat with a unique formula that combines the extracts of avocado and aloe vera. Detangles without the heaviness common in most conditioners. Promotes shine and eases grooming. Wet or dry leave on spray. Excellent for long hair breeds, when you do not want to add any weight to the coat. Anti-static, alcohol-free & smells devine. 

*                                        Ingredients:* Deionized water, DL panthenol hydrolyzed Mucopolysaccharides, tetrasodium EDTA, cetrimonium bromide, hydrolyzed wheat protein, Allantoin, sodium PCA. Polysorbate 20, Polysorbate 80, Methylparaben, DMDM hydantoin, extracts of avocado and aloe vera, fragrance.


* Premier Rehydrant Spray
*Premier Natural Botanical Spray is used whenever you bathe or brush your horse. Premier Spray was developed specifically to bring moisture captured from the air to the coat at an accelerated rate over a long period of time (24 HOURS). If the hair is not coated with oil or silicone, moisture goes through the hair to the skin, and the skin respirates better. It is not slippery and does not attract dirt and dust.

 It is NON-TOXIC, it won't burn the eyes, and is hypoallergenic. Conditions and moisturises coat. Prevents dry skin conditions. Promotes healthy skin and coat. Can be used on saddle area. Tearless formula will not hurt eyes. Enhances colour. Detangles mane and tail. Repels dust and dirt. NON-TOXIC, ENVIRONMENTALLY FRIENDLY. For best results, use with Premier Colour Intensifying Shampoo. This is an ideal product for M&M's and long haired breeds that suffer with dry brittle manes.

*Ingredients: *Deionized water, hydrolyzed Mucopolysaccharides, citric acid, Allantoin, cetrimonium chloride, hydrolyzed wheat protein, socium pca, propylene glycol Methylparaben, tetrasoidum EDTA, DMDM hydantoin, Polysorbate,20, Polysorbate 80, extracts of aloe vera and lavender, fragrance.


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 24, 2008)

JD2'd said:


> LondonDiva,
> I use Micro-Tek Gel and Micro-Tek Shampoo on my dog and they are not for human use- at least that's what the bottle says.
> 
> Have you heard differently?



Well I went to the human use section on this site, and it was listed there. 
http://www.tailgator.co.uk/tg/pages/p1eqysshuman.html


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 24, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I actually ordered the Avocado and Rehydrant Mist, along with the Creme Rinse....  Somebody help me!
> 
> Annnnyyyhhhoooow.
> 
> ...


Please o Please post your review here when you receive your order.....and for-real I hate off too, and I work in the yard a lot so...let me go back and peep the Marigold Spray!! LOL


Thanks LondonDiva for setting up this thread!!!!


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 24, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> There are 4 I want to try
> 
> *Survivor Detangler*
> EQyss conditioners and detanglers are among the most sought-after pet grooming products in the industry. Their special, non-toxic formulas are designed not to damage or coat hair and they contain special ingredients to pull moisture from the air to hydrate and replenish hair. Survivor Detangler and Shine uses an alcohol-free blend of special ingredients to create a superior, leave-in detangler that can be used on wet or dry hair.
> ...


 
This sounds like dry natural hair's dream product   Esp in the humid summer!! WOW 

ETA: It really seems that any dryness problems caused by the extra protein in the growth products would be off-set by a product such as this!!  Protein / Moisture is always a winning formula!!


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 24, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Please o Please post your review here when you receive your order.....and for-real I hate off too, and I work in the yard a lot so...let me go back and peep the Marigold Spray!! LOL
> 
> 
> Thanks LondonDiva for setting up this thread!!!!



You're welcome.


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 24, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> This sounds like dry natural hair's dream product   Esp in the humid summer!! WOW
> 
> ETA: It really seems that any dryness problems caused by the extra protein in the growth products would be off-set by a product such as this!!  Protein / Moisture is always a winning formula!!



 You are SO right - that's exactly why I got the Rehydrant Spray!!! I was eying the Detangler, but I really think I've got my detangling issues under control, at least right now.


----------



## Kay.Dee (Apr 24, 2008)

These products sound to good to be used on horses!

Avocado Mist Spray sounds interesting


----------



## Keen (Apr 24, 2008)

Kay.Dee said:


> These products sound to good to be used on horses!
> 
> Avocado Mist Spray sounds interesting



Someone here bought the avocado mist. Hopefully she will write a review here


----------



## tnorenberg (Apr 24, 2008)

Ya'll need to shout out to Sareca on these. She can give you the low down cuz she is the original LHCF Eqyss "Queen". And I think the Premier shampoo for Color Treated Hair is the Ovation shampoo.

  Hey Sareca where are you girl !!!!!!


----------



## LaNecia (Apr 24, 2008)

tnorenberg said:


> Ya'll need to shout out to Sareca on these. She can give you the low down cuz she is the original LHCF Eqyss "Queen".



 She might beg to differ with you there!

I'm still singing the praises of the Survivor Detangerl, Mega-Tek, Avocado Mist...no need to look for anything else. 

Vixx


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 24, 2008)

VWVixxen said:


> She might beg to differ with you there!
> 
> I'm still singing the praises of the Survivor Detangerl, Mega-Tek, Avocado Mist...no need to look for anything else.
> 
> Vixx



Speak Vixxen, Speak!!! Messing with you & her is what finally got me head over heels with henna - what's up with the Avocado Mist? How do you use it? What's the biggest benefit you've seen???  I know I'mma have my hands on some of my own in a lil bit, but - a sista needs to know what she's looking forward to!


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 24, 2008)

VWVixxen said:


> She might beg to differ with you there!
> 
> I'm still singing the praises of the Survivor Detangerl, Mega-Tek, Avocado Mist...no need to look for anything else.
> 
> Vixx



Hey long time no see!

Do you think the Avocado Mist can be used as a leave in.


----------



## adw425 (Apr 24, 2008)

I've used the avocado mist and the rehydrant spray.  THey are almost exactly the same except for one ingredient.  The avocado mist did not work well for me and about a year later I tried the rehydrant, which was only slightly better UNTIL I diluted it with filtered water.  After that, it was just wonderful -- soft, moisturized, detangled hair.  I do use it as a leave-in.  I extrapolated that experience to conclude that if I had also diluted the avocado mist, it would have worked wonderfully for me as well.  I did try the Mega-tek a couple years back, but it worked almost exactly the same as the Cabellina Del Caballos mane and tail conditioner (from Wal-mart), which is one of my staples, so I never spent the $18.00 for a 16 ounce bottle again when the Cabellina is $8.00 for 32 ounces.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 24, 2008)

adw425 said:


> I've used the avocado mist and the rehydrant spray. THey are almost exactly the same except for one ingredient. The avocado mist did not work well for me and about a year later I tried the rehydrant, which was only slightly better UNTIL I diluted it with filtered water. After that, it was just wonderful -- soft, moisturized, detangled hair. I do use it as a leave-in. I extrapolated that experience to conclude that if I had also diluted the avocado mist, it would have worked wonderfully for me as well. I did try the Mega-tek a couple years back, but it worked almost exactly the same as the Cabellina Del Caballos mane and tail conditioner (from Wal-mart), which is one of my staples, so I never spent the $18.00 for a 16 ounce bottle again when the Cabellina is $8.00 for 32 ounces.


This is scarey, I swear at lunch time, I thought to myself the Rehydrant needs to be dilluted with distilled water to be just perfect... The thought just popped into my head out of no where....wow!  I was going to post that thought but I went to a meeting this afternoon.... Wow, I'm ordering now....thank you


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 24, 2008)

adw425 said:


> I've used the avocado mist and the rehydrant spray. THey are almost exactly the same except for one ingredient. The avocado mist did not work well for me and about a year later I tried the rehydrant, which was only slightly better UNTIL I diluted it with filtered water. After that, it was just wonderful -- soft, moisturized, detangled hair. I do use it as a leave-in. I extrapolated that experience to conclude that if I had also diluted the avocado mist, it would have worked wonderfully for me as well. I did try the Mega-tek a couple years back, but it worked almost exactly the same as the *Cabellina Del Caballos mane and tail conditioner (from Wal-mart)*, which is one of my staples, so I never spent the $18.00 for a 16 ounce bottle again when the Cabellina is $8.00 for 32 ounces.


Did this help speed your growth?? Or did you just use it as a conditioner?


----------



## kellylinn77 (Apr 24, 2008)

I voted for the survivor detangler.  I ordered it a while back in lurk mode when VWVixxen was singing it's praise (along with the mega-tek, avocado mist, and rehydrant).  I love the survivor detangler, it's all I use to seal my hair and the ingredients are FAB.  My fine stands hate oil, grease, and pomade etc......As far as the avocado mist and rehydrant It didn't really do anything special for me.  I was to watery.  Just broke my mega-tek back out until my OCT arrives.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 24, 2008)

kellylinn77 said:


> I voted for the survivor detangler. I ordered it a while back in lurk mode when VWVixxen was singing it's praise (along with the mega-tek, avocado mist, and rehydrant). I love the survivor detangler, it's all I use to seal my hair and the ingredients are FAB. My fine stands hate oil, grease, and pomade etc......As far as the avocado mist and rehydrant It didn't really do anything special for me. I was to watery. Just broke my mega-tek back out until my OCT arrives.


 
I'm thinking out loud again... :scratchch   Please anyone correct me if I'm thinking wrong.

Kelly your hair looks relaxed, so are you able to use the Survivor when you are doing a roller set or a blowdry / flat iron style, etc. 

Therefore, a natural who wears their hair straightened the Survivor may be the best leave in choice.  For a natural wearing a wash and go, the Re-hydrant or the Avocado Mist would work better due to the moisture properties... I'm thinking this would make a straightened style revert....Let me know if I'm off base on base with my assumptions.

TIA


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Apr 24, 2008)

tnorenberg said:


> Ya'll need to shout out to Sareca on these. She can give you the low down cuz she is the original LHCF Eqyss "Queen". And I think the Premier shampoo for Color Treated Hair is the Ovation shampoo.
> 
> Hey Sareca where are you girl !!!!!!


 
*I thought VWVixxen introduced LHCF to this years ago??????erplexed*


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Apr 24, 2008)

VWVixxen said:


> She might beg to differ with you there!
> 
> I'm still singing the praises of the Survivor Detangerl, Mega-Tek, Avocado Mist...no need to look for anything else.
> 
> Vixx


 
i thought so.....


----------



## adw425 (Apr 24, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Did this help speed your growth?? Or did you just use it as a conditioner?



I just use it as a protein conditioner. It has keratin protein, but also olive oil and coconut oils, so it never made my hair hard.  It also has horsetail and panthenol, which are two of my favorite hair friendly ingredients. It would be the perfect product if it also contained aloe vera, but I just add AV to it.  (I am PMing you the rest of my post as it got rather long -- so I just cut it and will paste it into a PM -- and was a bit off topic since I went into detail about my homemade aloe vera scalp concoction that I use to speed growth.)


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Apr 24, 2008)

I may have to try my dog's Micro-tek gel the next time I get itchy skin....just to see...

Anyway, I have the Avocodo Mist- it was okay- and the Rehydrant- it worked well.  I just don't like having damp hair in the winter so I plan to really try them out this summer.


----------



## michaela (Apr 24, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> There are 4 I want to try
> 
> *Survivor Detangler*
> EQyss conditioners and detanglers are among the most sought-after pet grooming products in the industry. Their special, non-toxic formulas are designed not to damage or coat hair and they contain special ingredients to pull moisture from the air to hydrate and replenish hair. Survivor Detangler and Shine uses an alcohol-free blend of special ingredients to create a superior, leave-in detangler that can be used on wet or dry hair.
> ...


 


Are these iingredients Okay?
or are they better than the stuff they have in the stores?
Honestly i think they are better?
Any thoughts?


----------



## kellylinn77 (Apr 24, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm thinking out loud again... :scratchch Please anyone correct me if I'm thinking wrong.
> 
> Kelly your hair looks relaxed, so are you able to use the Survivor when you are doing a roller set or a blowdry / flat iron style, etc.
> 
> ...


Hi AtlantaJJ,
Sorry for not being clear in my post.  But the *Survivor Detangler *is and is used like a serum (Chi, Paul Mitchell Super Skinny, etc) without the cones.  Amazing slip.... I think it would be great for naturals and relaxed.


----------



## gymfreak336 (Apr 24, 2008)

Premier Rehydrant Spray
Premier Natural Botanical Spray is used whenever you bathe or brush your horse. Premier Spray was developed specifically to bring moisture captured from the air to the coat at an accelerated rate over a long period of time (24 HOURS). If the hair is not coated with oil or silicone, moisture goes through the hair to the skin, and the skin respirates better. It is not slippery and does not attract dirt and dust.

It is NON-TOXIC, it won't burn the eyes, and is hypoallergenic. Conditions and moisturises coat. Prevents dry skin conditions. Promotes healthy skin and coat. Can be used on saddle area. Tearless formula will not hurt eyes. Enhances colour. Detangles mane and tail. Repels dust and dirt. NON-TOXIC, ENVIRONMENTALLY FRIENDLY. For best results, use with Premier Colour Intensifying Shampoo. This is an ideal product for M&M's and long haired breeds that suffer with dry brittle manes.

*Ingredients: Deionized water, hydrolyzed Mucopolysaccharides, citric acid, Allantoin, cetrimonium chloride, hydrolyzed wheat protein, socium pca, propylene glycol Methylparaben, tetrasoidum EDTA, DMDM hydantoin, Polysorbate,20, Polysorbate 80, extracts of aloe vera and lavender, fragrance.*

This sounds like better Surge


----------



## michaela (Apr 24, 2008)

Okay i email Eqyss about the Sls in the shampoo and this is what they said


No, our products contain Sodium Laureth Sulfate.



Regards,



Marvin Ledford

National Sales Manager

800-526-7469   ext. 108

www.eqyss.com





From: 
Sent: Tuesday, April 22, 2008 8:27 PM
To: Dallas
Subject: Sodium Laryl Sulfate?



Hello 

I was Looking through Your line of Eqyss Products and i was wondering about the shampoo? I know it says it doesnt Contain Any alcohol but does it contain Sodium Lauryl Sulfate?


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 24, 2008)

gymfreak336 said:


> This sounds like better Surge



Don't even get me thinking....Damn! I gave my last 2 bottles to my friend and have no bottle to do an ingredients comparison. I good results from surge. BUT if I can use this safely on my hair *and* scalp then I can use it to tame thr growth from the Mega-Tek and hopefully adding a tiny growth boost to it also.


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 24, 2008)

*SURGE AND AVOCADO MIST INGREDIENT COMPARISONS (ingredients or similar ingredients in both products highlighted in bold)*

*SURGE*
*Water*, *Cetrimonium Chloride*, Propylene Glycol, *Muccopolysaccharides*, *Hydrolyzed Keratin Protein, Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein, *Polyquantemium-7, Biotin, Fragrance, *Methylparaben,* *Aloe Barbadnesis Gel*, Propylparaben, Citric Acid, *Sodium PCA.*

*Avocado Mist
*Deionized water, *DL panthenol hydrolyzed Mucopolysaccharides*, tetrasodium EDTA, *cetrimonium bromide*,  Allantoin, *hydrolyzed wheat protein,sodium PCA*. Polysorbate 20, Polysorbate 80, *Methylparaben*, DMDM hydantoin, extracts of avocado and *aloe vera*, fragrance.


Looks like a good Surge comparison to me.


----------



## michaela (Apr 24, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> *SURGE AND AVOCADO MIST INGREDIENT COMPARISONS (ingredients or similar ingredients in both products highlighted in bold)*
> 
> *SURGE*
> *Water*, *Cetrimonium Chloride*, Propylene Glycol, *Muccopolysaccharides*, *Hydrolyzed Keratin Protein, Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein, *Polyquantemium-7, Biotin, Fragrance, *Methylparaben,* *Aloe Barbadnesis Gel*, Propylparaben, Citric Acid, *Sodium PCA.*
> ...


 

So if they are the Same well u know what i mean...Alot of people where getting alot of growth from surge alone like an Inch a month with the Surge....I think this is a Winner Along with The Other Products Said Earlier


----------



## tnorenberg (Apr 24, 2008)

Blaque*Angel said:


> *I thought VWVixxen introduced LHCF to this years ago??????erplexed*



Yeah, that's right. I think the two of them were in cahoots on that. Back in '06 if I remember correctly.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Apr 25, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> *SURGE AND AVOCADO MIST INGREDIENT COMPARISONS (ingredients or similar ingredients in both products highlighted in bold)*
> 
> *SURGE*
> *Water*, *Cetrimonium Chloride*, Propylene Glycol, *Muccopolysaccharides*, *Hydrolyzed Keratin Protein, Hydrolyzed Vegetable Protein, *Polyquantemium-7, Biotin, Fragrance, *Methylparaben,* *Aloe Barbadnesis Gel*, Propylparaben, Citric Acid, *Sodium PCA.*
> ...


 
i knew reading the ingredients it reminded me of something


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 25, 2008)

I would add more aloe juice and some biotin to the Avocado mist. I know those two ingredients are important.


----------



## MissLawyerLady (Apr 25, 2008)

LondonDiva already posted a link about the human benefits of Eqyss products but here is another one:

http://www.valleyvet.com/Library/lib_24237_-Human Crossover_Benefits.pdf


HTH


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 25, 2008)

Check out the ingredients in these:

Aphogee Pro Vitamin Leave-In Conditioner

Water, Polyquaternium-11, Amodimethicone, Panthenol, Hydrolyzed Hair Keratin, Hydrolyzed Glycosaminoglycans, Sodium collagen Amino Acids, Cocoyl Sarcosine, wheat Germ Fatty Acids, Linoleic Acid, Linolenic Acid, Arachidonic Acid, Sorbitol, Wheat Germ Oil, Jojoba Oil, tocopherol, Sulfur, Tallowtrimonium Chloride, Citrci Acid, Polysorbate-80, Nonoxynol-10, Aminomethyl Propanol, Dimethicone, Copoylol, Acetamide MEA, PPG-2 Methyl Ether, Fragrance, Quaternium-15, Methylparaben. 

Fantasia IC Hair Strengthener

Water, Polyquaternium-11, vitamins B-1, B-5, niacin, biotin, ethoxydiglycol, magnesium sulfate, propylene glycol, chitosan, hydrolyzed silk, cocodimonium, hydrolyzed keratin, aloe vera gel, dimethicone, copolyol, pathenol, quaternium-15, polysorbate-20, fragrance

Some are comparing these to Surge and using them as substitutes.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 25, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> Check out the ingredients in these:
> 
> Aphogee Pro Vitamin Leave-In Conditioner
> 
> ...


 
Is this a leave in treatment?  Sounds really good...


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 25, 2008)

I found a local tac shop that has the 32 oz. avocado mist for $16.95!!! They said they can order any of the other products as well. Beats ordering via mail...


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Apr 25, 2008)

London Diva and any other London ladies where do u get ur Eqyss from locally?
I have a friend that lives there and wants to know


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 25, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I found a local tac shop that has the 32 oz. avocado mist for $16.95!!! They said they can order any of the other products as well. Beats ordering via mail...



*You lucky girl...I can only wish.*


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 25, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> Check out the ingredients in these:
> 
> Aphogee Pro Vitamin Leave-In Conditioner
> 
> ...



Unless your hair can take it stay away from the Aphogee myself and a friend used it again after a few years of not using it and it leave a horrible sticky residue on the hair, to where you need to clarity. It's horrid.

I use Elasta QP H-Two as an all over hair spray/mist
Profectiv Leave in is good as it's slippery.

Surge worked for me, but that Aphogee


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 25, 2008)

adw425 said:


> I just use it as a protein conditioner. It has keratin protein, but also olive oil and coconut oils, so it never made my hair hard.  It also has horsetail and panthenol, which are two of my favorite hair friendly ingredients. It would be the perfect product if it also contained aloe vera, but I just add AV to it.  (I am PMing you the rest of my post as it got rather long -- so I just cut it and will paste it into a PM -- and was a bit off topic since I went into detail about my homemade aloe vera scalp concoction that I use to speed growth.)



Ooooooh would you mind posting it. Pretty please.


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 25, 2008)

MissMadaam said:


> London Diva and any other London ladies where do u get ur Eqyss from locally?
> I have a friend that lives there and wants to know



I got my MegaTek from tailgator.co.uk


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Apr 26, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> I got my MegaTek from tailgator.co.uk


Thanx ill let them know


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 26, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I actually ordered the Avocado and Rehydrant Mist, along with the Creme Rinse....  Somebody help me!
> 
> Annnnyyyhhhoooow.
> 
> ...



Soooooo! My stuff showed up today! 

Okay. 

*Consistency: *
Cream Rinse: Really thin and light - cheapie con consistency
Rehydrant Mist: Clear Liquid 
Avocado Mist: Clear Liquid 

*Smell:*
Cream Rinse: Smells like an unscented conditioner - really faint smell that reminds me of something else - almost like deodorant? Overall mild scent. 
Rehydrant Mist:  Smells like angry fruit.  It sounds insane - but - ah! Smells like sour jolly ranchers. Sweet, but with a tart edge. 
Avocado Mist: Oh my gods, this stuff smells good enough to DRINK. Very sweet and fruity, but not strong.
*
Hair Feel:* (I layered all three - in this order - on one section of my hair)
Cream Rinse: Made my hair softer - pratically melted out the few tangles I had left, the Denman went through like butta. I don't have any fully tangled hair - I think that would have been an interesting experiment. Made my ends feel a little - bumpy/rough/unsmooth. 
Rehydrant Mist: Layered on top, softness ramped up another level. Ends went to silk. 
Avocado Mist: My hair really couldn't have gotten any softer - but now the hair feels lightly coated - coated isn't even the right word - it feels like it's been treated, somehow. It feels - moist, but it's mostly dry. I'm waiting for it to dry all the way, and then I'll fondle it again, and see if it still feels this way. 

I've been sitting here brushing though this one section of hair for a couple of minutes now - I'm a natural, and my hair normally does NOT stay detangled for much longer than it takes me to slap in a fast twist. Right now, I'm being bold, and letting the products air dry on a LOOSE section of detangled hair. 
It's staying soft, and fluffly, and loose - and most importantly, detangled. 

And SOFT! I'm not sure it's a good thing for my hair to be this soft. I haven't looked in the mirror yet, so I can't say anything about shine. It also feels like it's given my hair more body. My fingers feel a little coated too - almost how your hands feel after a really good paraffin treatment - not coated, but insanely smooth. 

I'm going out today to get two small spray bottles for the Avocado and Rehydrant mist, too. 

I'm freaking out a little, because I have no clue how to incorporate these into my routine - and I MUST, because I'm loving the crazy soft hair.


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 26, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Soooooo! My stuff showed up today!
> 
> Okay.
> 
> ...


 
*Angry fruit...now that there is funny.  At least it's not spoiled fruit, angry fruit is still alive at least.   What a nice detailed analysis.  *

*Now I'm wondering if I should just become an Eqyss girl, just dedicated to the line.:scratchch  Oh gosh, I don't want to open up my wallet again.   Did you order directly from Eqyss or did you find a cheaper vendor?*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 26, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Soooooo! My stuff showed up today!
> 
> Okay.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that wonderful description!!

I am going to dillute the Avocado Mist with a little rose water just a little.

I think the Rehydrant and the Avocado Mists are dups...you could use one or the other (That's an uneducated guess)

I got the Survivor and it feels just like a silicon serum but no silicon, it's amazing.  I haven't done the whole wash thing yet. I have to finish cleaning and then workout first. My MT came today too!! 

I think you won't have a problem with over softness when you use the MT with the products because it has so much protein in it...did you use the MT with the products today?


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 26, 2008)

*Oh, you finally received your order.*


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 26, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> *Oh, you finally received your order.*


I know I can't use it until I get off my duff and finish my house work and my workout... I can't rip myself away from the computer...help me!!!


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 26, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I know I can't use it until I get off my duff and finish my house work and my workout... I can't rip myself away from the computer...help me!!!


 
*Girl, I'm sinking too, otherwise I would throw you one of those floating donuts.   I have so much to do to around here.  I think I'm just going to have to back away from the computer.*


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 26, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> *Angry fruit...now that there is funny.  At least it's not spoiled fruit, angry fruit is still alive at least.   What a nice detailed analysis.  *
> 
> *Now I'm wondering if I should just become an Eqyss girl, just dedicated to the line.:scratchch  Oh gosh, I don't want to open up my wallet again.   Did you order directly from Eqyss or did you find a cheaper vendor?*



I ordered directly from Eqyss.  I'm impatient - and they are SO fast, since I JUST ordered this stuff on _*Wednesday afternoon *_and it was on my doorstep at 10am this morning! Mind, I _*do*_ live in FedEx's hub city, so I tend to get FedEx stuff a little faster than normal, but STILL. 

I might seriously become an Eqyss/homemade girl. Those HUGE bottles of spray will last me - seriously close to forever. When I rinsed my hands that slightly 'coated' feeling jsut dropped off (which is a relief, as that means I don't have to worry about buildup) but my hands are still super soft. I had DH touch my hair (he was talkin bout me & my hair alchemy  ) and he basically went  over the softness. INSANELY soft. I might have a HIH relapse, srsly. 



AtlantaJJ said:


> Thank you for that wonderful description!!
> 
> I am going to dillute the Avocado Mist with a little rose water just a little.
> 
> ...



Funny! I went looking for the ingredients (cuz I didn't fee like typing them in by hand) and found a place that describes the 'official' scents. 



> Avocado Mist Conditioner
> *Refreshing pear scent.
> 
> *Ingredients: *Deionized Water*, DL Panthenol, *Hydrolyzed Mucopolysaccharides,* *Tetrasodium EDTA*, Cetrimonium Bromide, *Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein*, *Allantoin*, *Soidum PCA*, *Polysorbate 20*, *Polysorbate 80*, *Methylparaben*, *DMDM Hydantoin*, *Extracts of* Avocado and *Aloe Vera*, *Fragrance*.
> ...



I bolded all the ingredients they have in common - and you're right, they are practically dupes of each other. It makes sense now, that the Rehydrant spray made my ends go to silk - that's the citric acid.  
I think I'll mix them together, AND add a little rose water (I love that idea!!! ) in a smaller mister bottle. Oh yeah, that's SERIOUSLY going to last me forever. Oooh, I might use that at night, and my other mister during the day. Yes! That will work wonderfully - esp. after I workout and rinse my hair in the shower!  

I didn't use the MT before I experimented with that one section, no. I just went and did my hair though (just two flat twists), and megassaged before hand - and *touches hair again* it's still soft, but it's not worrisome soft, you're right.... 

 

This stuff rocks. This whole line rocks.  and it wasn't even designed for us!


----------



## Jetblackhair (Apr 26, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I ordered directly from Eqyss.  I'm impatient - and they are SO fast, since I JUST ordered this stuff on _*Wednesday afternoon *_and it was on my doorstep at 10am this morning! Mind, I _*do*_ live in FedEx's hub city, so I tend to get FedEx stuff a little faster than normal, but STILL.
> 
> *I might seriously become an Eqyss/homemade girl. Those HUGE bottles of spray will last me - seriously close to forever. When I rinsed my hands that slightly 'coated' feeling jsut dropped off (which is a relief, as that means I don't have to worry about buildup) but my hands are still super soft. I had DH touch my hair (he was talkin bout me & my hair alchemy  ) and he basically went  over the softness. INSANELY soft. I might have a HIH relapse, srsly. *
> 
> ...


 
*Now see, this is not helping me to refrain from click 'n buy. Oh and that HIH, I'm doing that now, so what's going to happen to me later?   I may have to seriously braid and hide my hair from myself. *

*Yes, they do ship fast, got my order in 2 days.*


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 26, 2008)

Great Thanks KIYA!!!!!

OK The Rehydrant and the Creme Rinse I'm going to buy!!!


----------



## Aggie (Apr 26, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> Check out the ingredients in these:
> 
> *Aphogee Pro Vitamin Leave-In Conditioner*
> 
> ...


 
I have this one and I mix it with my infusium 23 leave-in treatment and spray it on my braids everyday along with my African Royale braid spray. It works well this way but I didn't like it on my own hair - made it a little dry. I'm glad I found a way to use it now though.


----------



## gorgeoushair (Apr 26, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Is this a leave in treatment? Sounds really good...


 
Yes it is.  It does sound good.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 27, 2008)

Avacado Mist experience. 

Has anyone an experience with it lathering when they sprayed it on their hair?


----------



## adw425 (Apr 27, 2008)

I have the AM mixed in with my Duo Tex, Aphogee keratin and green tea, aloe vera and New Era reconstructor, which I use for my protein treatments and it does lather up, but I thought it was the Duo Tex making it lather.  However, both products are super-concentrated, so that could be why they lather.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 27, 2008)

adw425 said:


> I have the AM mixed in with my Duo Tex, Aphogee keratin and green tea, aloe vera and New Era reconstructor, which I use for my protein treatments and it does lather up, but I thought it was the Duo Tex making it lather. However, both products are super-concentrated, so that could be why they lather.


Thank you ADW - I was trying to use it as a leave in....perhaps I was wrong in my assumption...


----------



## adw425 (Apr 27, 2008)

I use my rehydrant as a leave-in.  It says super-concentrated on the bottle.  I poured half in another bottle and diluted it with filtered water.  It has almost the same ingredients as the AM, except it contains lavender instead of avocado. It works very well as a leave-in DILUTED and it smells great.


----------



## LondonDiva (Apr 27, 2008)

adw425 said:


> I use my rehydrant as a leave-in.  It says super-concentrated on the bottle.  I poured half in another bottle and diluted it with filtered water.  It has almost the same ingredients as the AM, except it contains lavender instead of avocado. It works very well as a leave-in DILUTED and it smells great.



As it's super concentrated, if you weren't to dilute it how would it make your hair feel?  Heavy and coated???


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 27, 2008)

*Posted by LD*
*Avocado Mist Spray*
*Ingredients:* Deionized water, DL panthenol hydrolyzed Mucopolysaccharides, tetrasodium EDTA, cetrimonium bromide, hydrolyzed wheat protein, Allantoin, sodium PCA. Polysorbate 20, Polysorbate 80, Methylparaben, DMDM hydantoin, extracts of avocado and aloe vera, fragrance.

Purchased in store:

Deionized Water, Avocado extract, Aloe Vera, Hydrolyzed Keratin, Cetimonium Chloride, Prlysosrbate 20, Polysorbate 80, Panthenol, Propyene Glycol. DM Hydantion, Tetrasodium EDTA, Methylparaben, Citric Acid, Frangrence, Defoamer.

Different products !! I'm going to write Eqyss....what's up!


----------



## adw425 (Apr 27, 2008)

LD:  My hair air did not like it before I diluted it.  

Atlanta:  My hair does not like leave-ins with keratin.  Now, my hair loves keratin, but not in leave-ins.  I pour it into my protein bottle of other protein liquids and use as a protein treatment.


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 27, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Avacado Mist experience.
> 
> Has anyone an experience with it lathering when they sprayed it on their hair?





AtlantaJJ said:


> *Posted by LD*
> *Avocado Mist Spray*
> *Ingredients:* Deionized water, DL panthenol hydrolyzed Mucopolysaccharides, tetrasodium EDTA, cetrimonium bromide, hydrolyzed wheat protein, Allantoin, sodium PCA. Polysorbate 20, Polysorbate 80, Methylparaben, DMDM hydantoin, extracts of avocado and aloe vera, fragrance.
> 
> ...



I think maybe the websites have old information? The AM that I got direct from Eqyss has the red ingredients.......

And I haven't seen any lathering, either......


----------



## michaela (Apr 27, 2008)

Bumping for replys


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Apr 28, 2008)

adw425 said:


> LD: My hair air did not like it before I diluted it.
> 
> Atlanta: My hair does not like leave-ins with keratin. Now, my hair loves keratin, but not in leave-ins. I pour it into my protein bottle of other protein liquids and use as a protein treatment.


 
That was my mistake, trying to use it as a leave in....Thanks for the tip!! I'll use it as an alternate protein treatment, mix in a few oils and some Duo Tex....



JustKiya said:


> I think maybe the websites have old information? The AM that I got direct from Eqyss has the red ingredients.......
> 
> And I haven't seen any lathering, either......


I'm not sure why it wants to lather on me, kinda strange but since I won't use it as a leave in, it won't be so bad.   

 ADW & Kiya


----------



## onejamifan (Apr 28, 2008)

Does anyone know the difference between the Premier Color Intensifying Shampoo that is marketed to humans vs. the one marketed to horses? In the Eqyss site's human product section there is an 8 oz bottle of the shampoo and I can't help but wonder if it the ingredients are the same... sorry if this question has been asked before...




"Premier Shampoo extends the life of color treated hair and makes perms stay longer. Removes Chlorine from hair so your hair doesn't change colors if you swim in a chlorinated pool a lot. Contains NO synthetic polymers, wax, oil, silicone, harsh detergents or alcohol.




Availability: Usually ships the same business day.

Premier Botanical Shampoo 10865$8.95"


----------



## michaela (Apr 28, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Soooooo! My stuff showed up today!
> 
> Okay.
> 
> ...


 


Jk do you think you will continue to use these products only with the good results you have?


----------



## JustKiya (Apr 28, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> Jk do you think you will continue to use these products only with the good results you have?



Hrrrm. 
The Me & Megatek Cell Rebuilder are on it for LIFE.  Seriously, I doubt that I'll ever stop using that. 

The Avocado Mist, I suspect I won't repurchase. The protein in it is too high up on the list (4th ingredient, if you include water), and I don't think my hair will be happy with that, on top of the MT, in the long run. It's supposed to make your hair stronger, and reduce breakage - and all of that just screams protein treatment to me. 

The Rehydrant Mist, I think I WILL repurchase. It also has protein in it, but a lighter form (hydrolyzed wheat protein compared to the hydrolyzed keratin in the AM), and it's ingredient #6 (once again, including the water). Also, just based on the descriptions from the bottle, the Rehydrant fulfils more of my hair's needs (hydration & shine). 

The Eqyss Creme Rinse is still an unknown - I haven't had a chance to try it out yet. I suspect, though, if it works to balance out the protein in the MT like the Ovation Creme Rinse balances out the protein in the Cell Therapy, I'll be using the Creme Rinse for as long as I use the MT. 

 Ask me again in a month or so, and I'll have a solid answer.


----------



## Aggie (Apr 28, 2008)

Has anyone here tried the *Mega Tek Survivor Detangler* and if you have, what benefits if any, do you get from it? Does it shine and detangle like it claims? Reviews please.


----------



## eshille (May 11, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Has anyone here tried the *Mega Tek Survivor Detangler* and if you have, what benefits if any, do you get from it? Does it shine and detangle like it claims? Reviews please.


 
I'm also interested in a response. I have the Detangler, quirked it on my fingers...it's so thick and jelly like I was scared to put it on _'The Hair'_.

Directions/input anyone...TIA


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 11, 2008)

eshille said:


> I'm also interested in a response. I have the Detangler, quirked it on my fingers...it's so thick and jelly like I was scared to put it on _'The Hair'_.
> 
> Directions/input anyone...TIA


It's like a serum but it's not made of silcon, it's made of essential oils and some special formual of Eqyss. Just a tiny dab on freshly straightened or hair fresh from a roller set is perfect as a finishing product. I would not attempt to use it as a cream rinse. It is like a clear serum.  I love it for straight hair looks.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 11, 2008)

We could take a bit of the AM and add it to a bottle of aloe gel and some other goodies to come up with a different kind of conditioner. I was surpised at the high amount of protein in the AM myself. I don't want it to go to waste but I can't figure out how to fit it into my reggie yet. :scratchch



JustKiya said:


> Hrrrm.
> The Me & Megatek Cell Rebuilder are on it for LIFE.  Seriously, I doubt that I'll ever stop using that.
> 
> The Avocado Mist, I suspect I won't repurchase. The protein in it is too high up on the list (4th ingredient, if you include water), and I don't think my hair will be happy with that, on top of the MT, in the long run. It's supposed to make your hair stronger, and reduce breakage - and all of that just screams protein treatment to me.
> ...


----------



## eshille (May 11, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> It's like a serum but it's not made of silcon, it's made of essential oils and some special formual of Eqyss. Just a tiny dab on freshly straightened or hair fresh from a roller set is perfect as a finishing product. I would not attempt to use it as a cream rinse. It is like a clear serum. I love it for straight hair looks.


 
thanks, Atlanta...I'll try that tiny dab tonight...


----------



## JustKiya (May 12, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> We could take a bit of the AM and add it to a bottle of aloe gel and some other goodies to come up with a different kind of conditioner. I was surpised at the high amount of protein in the AM myself. I don't want it to go to waste but I can't figure out how to fit it into my reggie yet. :scratchch



I'm thinking it might be good to be used with heat??? I dunno. It's sitting in my cabinet right now - I really can't think of any time my natural hair would need that much consistent protein on the length, ya know? 
I betcha it would be WONDERFUL on colored hair, though.


----------



## Chameleonchick (May 17, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I think maybe the websites have old information? The AM that I got direct from Eqyss has the red ingredients.......
> 
> And I haven't seen any lathering, either......


 
Oh my bottle of avocado mist lathers alright. Especially when put on dry hair.


----------



## Aggie (May 17, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> *Posted by LD*
> *Avocado Mist Spray*
> *Ingredients:* *Deionized water, DL panthenol hydrolyzed Mucopolysaccharides, tetrasodium EDTA, cetrimonium bromide, hydrolyzed wheat protein, Allantoin, sodium PCA. Polysorbate 20, Polysorbate 80, Methylparaben, DMDM hydantoin, extracts of avocado and aloe vera, fragrance.*
> 
> ...


 
The avocado mist that I have has the bolded teal green ingredients. It *does not have* the keratin in it. I believe this may be good news so I will do as adw did with hers, and that is to add it to my alter ego garlic treatment and see what happens. When I used it on my hair directly, my hair felt a little sticky and looked dull too, not good. Maybe I should have diluted it first. Okay, at least I have a couple of options to play with for now.

ETA:  By the way, I did purchase the MT Survivor Detangler and all I can say is WOW! That thing is niiiiiiccccce. It has a very soft, sweet, flowered garden-like smell to it and it really does work like the Chi silk infusion only without the cones. This one I will re-purchase for sure. 

Also, the MT Rehydrant spray is the ish IMO. It smells really nice and moisturizes my hair really well and keeps it soft all day. This is also a staple. I can't say that I will be re-purchasing the AM though. I will update later with the MT premier shampoo and creme rinse later as I have not used them as yet.


----------



## JustKiya (May 17, 2008)

Aggie said:


> The avocado mist that I have has the bolded teal green ingredients. It *does not have* the keratin in it. I believe this may be good news so I will do as adw did with hers, and that is to add it to my alter ego garlic treatment and see what happens. When I used it on my hair directly, my hair felt a little sticky and looked dull too, not good. Maybe I should have diluted it first. Okay, at least I have a couple of options to play with for now.
> 
> *ETA:  By the way, I did purchase the MT Survivor Detangler and all I can say is WOW! That thing is niiiiiiccccce. It has a very soft, sweet, flowered garden-like smell to it and it really does work like the Chi silk infusion only without the cones. This one I will re-purchase for sure. *
> 
> Also, the MT Rehydrant spray is the ish IMO. It smells really nice and moisturizes my hair really well and keeps it soft all day. This is also a staple. I can't say that I will be re-purchasing the AM though. I will update later with the MT premier shampoo and creme rinse later as I have not used them as yet.



I so did NOT need to know that. *adds it to her after-May shopping list*


----------



## Aggie (May 17, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I so did NOT need to know that. *adds it to her after-May shopping list*


 
I'm so so-wee honey-not!!! . It was you, Sareca, LondonDiva, and AtlantaJJ that got  me hooked on this stuff in the first place. So go on, add to your wish list for next month, YOU KNOW YOU WANNA!!!.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 17, 2008)

Aggie said:


> The avocado mist that I have has the bolded teal green ingredients. It *does not have* the keratin in it. I believe this may be good news so I will do as adw did with hers, and that is to add it to my alter ego garlic treatment and see what happens. When I used it on my hair directly, my hair felt a little sticky and looked dull too, not good. Maybe I should have diluted it first. Okay, at least I have a couple of options to play with for now.
> 
> ETA: By the way, I did purchase the *MT Survivor Detangler* and all I can say is WOW! That thing is niiiiiiccccce. It has a very soft, sweet, flowered garden-like smell to it and it really does work like the Chi silk infusion only without the cones. This one I will re-purchase for sure.
> 
> Also, the MT Rehydrant spray is the ish IMO. It smells really nice and moisturizes my hair really well and keeps it soft all day. This is also a staple. I can't say that I will be re-purchasing the AM though. I will update later with the MT premier shampoo and creme rinse later as I have not used them as yet.


I don't know what I'm going to do with the AM, if I knew better I would have ordered the rehydrant spray as well.    I love the Survivor Detangler, it's amazing. They should call it serum though, the name is somewhat misleading. 

Do you use the SD as a finishing product or do you use it to flat iron as a heat protector?


----------



## Aggie (May 17, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I don't know what I'm going to do with the AM, if I knew better I would have ordered the rehydrant spray as well. I love the Survivor Detangler, it's amazing. They should call it serum though, the name is somewhat misleading.
> 
> *Do you use the SD as a finishing product or do you use it to flat iron as a heat protector?[/*quote]
> 
> I use it as a finishing product and I have not yet used it as a heat protector but I will soon and I agree, they really should call it a serum. How have you been using the AM?


----------



## eshille (May 20, 2008)

eshille said:


> thanks, Atlanta...I'll try that tiny dab tonight...


 
Atlanta...the Super Detangler has been the answer to my ends loving to hug each other. I applied somewhat more than a dab to each section of ends after roller setting and combing through yesterday, voila...no hugs. 

When I'm finger combing and get to what I call an _internal loop_, I simply pull/tug on the ends and voila my hand slides through easily..sometimes I work the loop down the shaft, needing to pull more than once...but this discovery has been a great relief from what I call the _'loops of frustration'..._

Great product once I figured out how to best use it for my hair.

Thx again for the tip...

Take Care


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 20, 2008)

eshille said:


> Atlanta...the *Super Detangler* has been the answer to my ends loving to hug each other. I applied somewhat more than a dab to each section of ends after roller setting and combing through yesterday, voila...no hugs.
> 
> When I'm finger combing and get to what I call an _internal loop_, I simply pull/tug on the ends and voila my hand slides through easily..sometimes I work the loop down the shaft, needing to pull more than once...but this discovery has been a great relief from what I call the _'loops of frustration'..._
> 
> ...


Do you mean Survivor Detangler? Are you natural or relaxed?  I'm glad it helped!! I love the stuff I'll always have some on hand (to think it's for horses!!)


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 20, 2008)

Aggie said:


> AtlantaJJ said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know what I'm going to do with the AM, if I knew better I would have ordered the rehydrant spray as well. I love the Survivor Detangler, it's amazing. They should call it serum though, the name is somewhat misleading.
> ...


----------



## eshille (May 20, 2008)

eshille said:


> thanks, Atlanta...I'll try that tiny dab tonight...


 


AtlantaJJ said:


> Do you mean Survivor Detangler? Are you natural or relaxed? I'm glad it helped!! I love the stuff I'll always have some on hand (to think it's for horses!!)


 

Yep..the Suvivor Detangler...

My hair looks like it is relaxed on days when it's not humid and *in the winter months*...I sport a stylized fro on days when it is humid and *in the summer months..*.I've got a unique product on the hurr and the hurr ain't under processed...

I am just so grateful to find something that keeps the tangles on my ends at bay...thx again. 

So...I say I'm kinda relaxed as the answer to your q....

Take Care


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 20, 2008)

For those who use the Survivor Detangler, does it give the same results as pure SAA?


----------



## JustKiya (May 20, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> For those who use the Survivor Detangler, does it give the same results as pure SAA?



I've never used SAA as a detangler - lords, the funk! - but how does it work?


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 20, 2008)

Don't know.....I got my SAA last week but haven't used it yet.  I'm assuming since some say the Survivor work just like a serum/chi silk then maybe SAa would give the same results........

I'm trying to get my order ready,  so far, i have the rehydrant and the creme rinse in my shopping cart.  I'm trying to decide whether or not to get the survivor.


----------



## gorgeoushair (May 21, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> Don't know.....I got my SAA last week but haven't used it yet. I'm assuming since some say the Survivor work just like a serum/chi silk then maybe SAa would give the same results........
> 
> I'm trying to get my order ready, so far, i have the rehydrant and the creme rinse in my shopping cart. I'm trying to decide whether or not to get the survivor.


 

Anyone??????


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 21, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> For those who use the Survivor Detangler, does it give the same results as pure SAA?


I have never used pure SAAs but the Survivor Detagler is has a slilcon serum consitancy but it does not have silicon in it. It's an oil blend but it's not oily. My hair loves it. I would not use it to replace Chi Silk because that's a heat protectant. Survivor does not state its a heat protectant nor would I use it as such. It leaves the hair with a nice sheen and it makes the hair very soft and easy to comb through so it does detangle in that regard.


----------



## eshille (May 21, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I have never used pure SAAs but the Survivor Detagler is has a slilcon serum consitancy but it does not have silicon in it. It's an oil blend but it's not oily. My hair loves it. I would not use it to replace Chi Silk because that's a heat protectant. Survivor does not state its a heat protectant nor would I use it as such. It leaves the hair with a nice sheen and it makes the hair very soft and easy to comb through so it does detangle in that regard.


 
Atlanta...after my adventure w/Survivor yesterday and dried out ends today, I'd say the _EQyss proprietary emollients_ stuffium ingredient is like mystery meat. 
Doesn't act like oils at all... I'm thinking about adding some aloe to break it down somewhat before using it again. 

Do you/or anyone think adding aloe to my mix will reduce the 'dried out ends' effect? I do not intend to use its all over my hair.

I do/did like the silkiness I felt immediately upon application...BUT....

TIA


----------



## Aggie (May 21, 2008)

gorgeoushair said:


> Don't know.....I got my SAA last week but haven't used it yet. I'm assuming since some say the Survivor work just like a serum/chi silk then maybe SAa would give the same results........
> 
> I'm trying to get my order ready, so far, i have the rehydrant and the creme rinse in my shopping cart. I'm trying to decide whether or not to get the survivor.


 
I have the survivor, I like it. I still like the Chi silk infusion as a protectant, but I will get the survivor detangler again when I run out for the soft feeling it adds to my hair, especially without that build-up feeling.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 21, 2008)

eshille said:


> Atlanta...after my adventure w/Survivor yesterday and dried out ends today, I'd say the _EQyss proprietary emollients_ stuffium ingredient is like mystery meat.
> Doesn't act like oils at all... I'm thinking about adding some aloe to break it down somewhat before using it again.
> 
> Do you/or anyone think adding aloe to my mix will reduce the 'dried out ends' effect? I do not intend to use its all over my hair.
> ...


Hmm, I haven't had the dried out effect at all.

I wonder what caused that reaction for you. And you are right that ingredient it is mystery meat!! I have no idea what it could be! 

I put it on my non straighted hair this morning and my comb went straight through all the way without one snap, crack or pop! Now that's a wow in my book! I almost ordered another bottle today, Kiya has me craving the Premier Cream rinse.   I'm not experiencing any dryness at all. In fact after an entire day my hair still feels soft.

I wonder if the MT may have caused your dry ends (are you using the Coat Builder too?)

My hair just feels so moisturized today. I used the Suvivor last to seal in my moisture while still wet for the first time and my hair feels more moist and soft than it has for quite awhile...hmmmm

Now you got me all curious about the Mystery Meat!!  

ETA: I forgot to mention, I'm not sure how it would act with the aloe in it because I don't believe Survior contains water, I think they wouldn't blend...just a thought...we would have to experiment.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 21, 2008)

Aggie said:


> I have the survivor, I like it. I still like the Chi silk infusion as a protectant, but I will get the survivor detangler again when I run out for the soft feeling it adds to my hair, especially without that build-up feeling.


ITA - I used  it to seal my leave in (Elucence Moisture Balance) before drying for the first time and my hair is soft as can be, it feels so nice!


----------



## eshille (May 21, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Hmm, I haven't had the dried out effect at all.
> 
> I wonder what caused that reaction for you. And you are right that ingredient it is mystery meat!! I have no idea what it could be!
> 
> ...


 
Thanks, Atlanta for you input, I'm sure you're right about the two not blending, I'll try it out.

I only bought the Survivor Detangler from this line.

Take Care


----------



## AtlantaJJ (May 21, 2008)

I'm learning something new everyday with the Eqyss products. 

Here's something you might try.  Just before you roller set while still damp, try rolling a couple of curls with the tiniest (smallest) dab of the Survivor on your hair, some what like you would if you seal your leave-in. Then roll your hair. I think you will get such softness and moisture.

For me using it on my damp hair today made all the difference in the world for me moisture wise. I was previously using it as a finishing product after my hair was dry before today.


----------



## eshille (May 22, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm learning something new everyday with the Eqyss products.
> 
> Here's something you might try. Just before you roller set while still damp, try rolling a couple of curls with the tiniest (smallest) dab of the Survivor on your hair, some what like you would if you seal your leave-in. Then roll your hair. I think you will get such softness and moisture.
> 
> *For me using it on my damp hair today made all the difference in the world for me moisture wise. I was previously using it as a finishing product after my hair was dry before today*.


 
Thanks for sharing your tip and success...gonna try it next roller set.


----------



## LondonDiva (Jun 14, 2008)

I'm bumping to post my review plus there maybe other newbie eqyss gals who missed this thread.

First off let me say any UK ladies order from http://www.tailgator.co.uk Their customer service is wonderful, they threw me in free samples of the other products and you can order samples on their site too. The delivery is fast, depending on the time you place the order you get it in 1-2 days.  I must actually e-mail them tomorrow and thank them for the extra samples. I used them some years ago and will continue to use and recommend them. BTW if they have a product you want to try that's not available to buy in the sample size for £1.99 e-mail them and ask if they can send it to you anyway. I remember the lady did that for me when I first ordered from them.

Right onto the review.

I used (other than the Mega Tek Rebuilder)

The premier shampoo
The premier creme rinse detangler
The Micro Tek spray (same ingredients as Surge which made my hair grow)

I always use 2 shampoos a clarifying (Elasta QO Bodyfying Shampoo) and then a moisturising one (Elasta QP Creme Conditioning Shampoo) before using my out of the world ORS Olive Oil conditioner.

So I used the premier shampoo as a clarifying one and it was much much gentler on the hair, the bodyfying was too drying and stripped my hair clean each and every time. Now I'd never recommend using the premier alone follow up with a moisturing shampoo before using a moisturising conditioner. When I used the Elasta creme shampoo afterwards, my hair was a lot softer.  It cleaned the hair without that gaudy stripped feeling.

For me Premier Shampoo *a keeper*

Premier creme rinse detangler, after I washed out my conditioner, used this as a leave in on damp hair. Can't fault it, felt great, no build up a little went a long way and when dry my hair felt very soft. A mix of the conditioner I use which leaves my hair uber soft and this are a perfect combo.

*another keeper.*

Now I'm going to be greedy and aim to maximize my growth, even though I did great for 2 months already (see siggy pic). Now the ingredients in this are pretty much exactly the same as the Surge which some loved and some didn't a few years back. Surge worked for me, grew my hair, so having the sample why not use it and give it a go. I already applied MT on the scalp this evening plus a lil Profect Root Health on top (as I twisted my hair tonight to wear for the week) when I was done sprayed it on the scalp. I have the tingles. Different tingles to MT (which I didn't get tonight as on damp hair n scalp I never get it) so even with MT and Root Health on my scalp this stuff feels like it's getting to working.  I like the smell and the feel of it. 

*again another keeper.*

I have the avocado mist and premier spray samples, don't know how and when I'll work those in though. 

Oh and you know sometimes they have slight variations in the Eqyss product names, well I believe the premier shampoo is also known as Premier Color Intensifying Shampoo which I believe is the original OCT shampoo and the creme rinse the original OCT creme rinse (maybe with a varied ingredient who knows) I'm too tired to research that right now. But if that's the case then I guess Eqyss has the OCT system too with the shampoo, rinse and MT/OCT







A natural botanical shampoo. Premier Shampoo extends the life of color treated hair and makes perms stay longer. Contains no synthetic polymers, wax, oil, silicone, harsh detergents or alcohol. *This formula will actually make color treated hair last longer.* Removes chlorine from hair so it does not turn green if you swim alot. *Many people say that their hair grows in thicker when they use this shampoo.* Dry flaky skin disappears. Colors will be brighter. *Rinses clean easily & leaves no residue. *NON-TOXIC. Environmentally friendly. For best results, use with Premier Natural Botanical Spray. No D.E.A.






Micro-Tek Spray: a fast acting, anti-microbial spray that minimizes problems on contact providing leave on protection that continues to work for over 24 hours. Use it on anything that itches. It stops the itch instantly.

Use for sunburn, insect bites, poison ivy, seborrhea; literally anything that itches. Leave on product for acne. This formula offers leave on protection to the damaged problem areas. Will not burn or hurt open wounds or eyes. Can be used to get rid of diaper rash on infants. Environmentally friendly. Accelerates healing. Alcohol free. NON-TOXIC. USE WITH MICRO-TEK SHAMPOO. 






This unique product was developed specifically to condition rough, dry, brittle hair and make tangles disappear. Brushing will be tangle free. A rich combination of natural emollients minimizes flyaways and smoothes hair cuticles to replenish each strand, leaving hair soft and tangle-free. Can be used RIGHT OVER SHAMPOO... NO WAITING TIME! Instant shine & softness. This really does make hair feel like silk after using.


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 23, 2008)

You got me thinking about that MicroTek, now, LD - I've been really pleased with the Eqyss products overall. 

Horses! Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jun 26, 2008)

subscribing so I can keep up....
This is a good thread.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh, this reminds me, I can now RAVE about the Survivor Detangler!!! I used it yesterday when I was trying to redo my hair, and OH.MY.GODS. 

It worked SOOOOO well. I mean, amazingly, well - and I only needed to use a TINY amount, which is always impressive to me. And it smells SO good. 

It does have protein in it, so I'm hoping I won't have to re-use it each time, and will only have to re-use it after I DC/cowash/etc, but we shall see when I take my hair down tonight.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 1, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Oh, this reminds me, I can now RAVE about the Survivor Detangler!!! I used it yesterday when I was trying to redo my hair, and OH.MY.GODS.
> 
> It worked SOOOOO well. I mean, amazingly, well - and I only needed to use a TINY amount, which is always impressive to me. And it smells SO good.
> 
> It does have protein in it, so I'm hoping I won't have to re-use it each time, and will only have to re-use it after I DC/cowash/etc, but we shall see when I take my hair down tonight.


Alright, you are going to make me break down and get the cream rinse... I was tryna mind my business about it but you keep consistantly liken the stuff! LOL


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 1, 2008)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Alright, you are going to make me break down and get the cream rinse... I was tryna mind my business about it but you keep consistantly liken the stuff! LOL



Oh, girl, you've GOTTA get the Cream Rinse!!! It smells like babypowder, and it feels sooo good.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jul 1, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Oh, girl, you've GOTTA get the Cream Rinse!!! It smells like babypowder, and it feels sooo good.


 

ITA!  I really like it.
Getting to that stage, but I am going to wait until I have been using a little longer.....but JustKiya is right it feels great and smells grate


----------



## Aggie (Jul 12, 2008)

Just thought I'd list my absolute favorite Eqyss products right here:


*Mega Tek Rebuilder* - the main growth product, I know I know, this thread is only for non-growth Eqyss products.
My Non-Growth Eqyss products are:

The Eqyss *Natural Premier Botanical Shampoo*
The Eqyss *Creme Rinse*
The Eqyss *Premier Natural Botanical Equine Rehydrant Spray*
The Eqyss *Survivor Super Detangler Shine* -shines like a serum
I know I may have mentioned these before but I thought they needed to be mentioned just one more time. Have fun growing ladies.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 12, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Just thought I'd list my absolute favorite Eqyss products right here:
> 
> 
> *Mega Tek Rebuilder* - the main growth product, I know I know, this thread is only for non-growth Eqyss products.
> ...


 

Aggie, could you please give a quick review of the shampoo?  TIA.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 12, 2008)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Aggie, could you please give a quick review of the shampoo? TIA.


 
Sure ShiShiPoo,

The Premier poo I find is a little on the gentle side. It suds a lot so you only need a little of it. It cleans very well and feels a little dry but not overly so and as soon as I add the Creme Rinse with the poo still on my hair, and massage these two in together, my hair feels really really soft all over again. These two products work very well together. 

So here is how I use it, I mix some of the poo with a little water, add it to my scalp and massage it in for about a minute. I add the creme rinse with the poo still on my hair and massage them in for another few seconds then wash the whole thing out. Soft I tell ya.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 12, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Sure ShiShiPoo,
> 
> The Premier poo I find is a little on the gentle side. It suds a lot so you only need a little of it. It cleans very well and feels a little dry but not overly so and as soon as I add the Creme Rinse with the poo still on my hair, and massage these two in together, my hair feels really really soft all over again. These two products work very well together.
> 
> So here is how I use it, I mix some of the poo with a little water, add it to my scalp and massage it in for about a minute. I add the creme rinse with the poo still on my hair and massage them in for another few seconds then wash the whole thing out. Soft I tell ya.


 

Wow...you ADD the cream rinse with the poo? *taking notes*.

How often do you use the poo?


----------



## Aggie (Jul 12, 2008)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Wow...you ADD the cream rinse with the poo? *taking notes*.
> 
> How often do you use the poo?


 
Twice a week is enough but I believe others are using the creme rinse more often, but I'm not because I'm in the deep conditioning challenge and I use other DCs.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 12, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Twice a week is enough.


 

Thank you!


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Jul 16, 2008)

Yeah!! I received my Premier Creme Conditioner Detangler and the Rehydrant Spray yesterday (and I ordered them before I joined the don't buy anything in July challenge so i didn't cheat). I already have the Survivor Detangler.  I deep conditioned over night, so I am going to try them in a few.  I am so excited.  I am going to reread what you all have said about diluting, etc.  I am hoping to get my hair nice & soft (like you JK) without the gunky feel.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 16, 2008)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Wow...you ADD the cream rinse with the poo? *taking notes*.
> 
> How often do you use the poo?


 


rhapsdyblu said:


> Yeah!! I received my Premier Creme Conditioner Detangler and the Rehydrant Spray yesterday (and I ordered them before I joined the don't buy anything in July challenge so i didn't cheat). I already have the Survivor Detangler. I deep conditioned over night, so I am going to try them in a few. I am so excited. I am going to reread what you all have said about diluting, etc. I am hoping to get my hair nice & soft (like you JK) without the gunky feel.


 

How do you like the survivor and rehydrant?

I think I am going to wind up buying the whole eqyss line!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2008)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> How do you like the survivor and rehydrant?
> 
> I think I am going to wind up buying the whole eqyss line!


 
Well I can definitely answer that. The Survivor works a lot like Chi Silk Infusion without the cones and it smells great. It really does make your hair shine too. The Rehydrant Spray I also love because it is a great moisturizer for my hair that I use after washing like a leave-in and it leaves my hair nice and soft, detangled and very moisturized. Oh by the way it's silicone-free and it smells divine.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 16, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> Yeah!! I received my Premier Creme Conditioner Detangler and the Rehydrant Spray yesterday (and I ordered them before I joined the don't buy anything in July challenge so i didn't cheat). I already have the Survivor Detangler.  I deep conditioned over night, so I am going to try them in a few.  I am so excited.  I am going to reread what you all have said about diluting, etc.  I am hoping to get my hair nice & soft (like you JK) without the gunky feel.



*grin* I know you'll love it, Rhapsdy!!! 



ShiShiPooPoo said:


> How do you like the survivor and rehydrant?
> 
> I think I am going to wind up buying the whole eqyss line!



I love the Survivor. Love it. It works so well and it smells SO good. The rehydrant, I like, but I don't use all that often. Haven't figure out it's 'niche' yet....


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2008)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> How do you like the survivor and rehydrant?
> 
> I think I am going to wind up buying the whole eqyss line!


 


Aggie said:


> Well I can definitely answer that. The Survivor works a lot like Chi Silk Infusion without the cones and it smells great. It really does make your hair shine too. The Rehydrant Spray I also love because it is a great moisturizer for my hair that I use after washing like a leave-in and it leaves my hair nice and soft, detangled and very moisturized. Oh by the way it's silicone-free and it smells divine.


 
ETA: The rehydrant spray is a little concentrated so I stretch by adding some distilled water to it. The ratio I use of Rehydrant Spray to water is about 4:1 and then it's perfect for me.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> *grin* I know you'll love it, Rhapsdy!!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the Survivor. Love it. It works so well and it smells SO good. The rehydrant, I like, but I don't use all that often. Haven't figure out it's 'niche' yet....


 

JK I really think that you and I got the better products in the Eqyss line. I know that I will re-order the cell rebuilder, creme rinse, premier poo, survivor detangler shine and the rehydrant spray. I just sprayed some inmy dry hair and passed by my niece and she says, "Whoa your hair smells gooooood". I told that it was one of my horsey things I use on my hair.  

I know it was bad for my hair but I actually used to spray those Victoria Secret body sprays on my hair because I liked it to small good all the time and now I don't have to anymore. I am so happy I found a healthy replacement.


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok ladies...

so the survivor gives you that nice "finish" without the cones? (sounds like heaven).

and the rehydrant spray is more moisturizing than the Avocado Mist?


Do both of these products have Keratin in them?  (JK I think you said the survivor did before).


----------



## Aggie (Jul 16, 2008)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Ok ladies...
> 
> so the survivor gives you that nice "finish" without the cones? (sounds like heaven).
> 
> ...


 
That's correct ShiShiPooPoo, the survivor does have some keratin protein in it, 3rd ingredient on the bottle and the Rehydrant spray has hydrolyzed wheat protein in it, 6th ingredient on  the bottle. Now the Wheat protein is a very very mild protein and the keratin is the stronger protein. A little goes a long way with the survivor and it could be used on wet or dry hair.


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi, everybody. I just wanted, rather, *had* *to* report an update on my use of the Rehydrant Spray. After my CW the other day, I used it diluted. I wasn't very impressed & didn't quite know what the whoopla was all about. Then after I CW this morning & yesterday, I decided to try it straight, undiluted, not mixed with anything. OMG. I CW'd, then sprayed well the Rehydrant Spray, MT'd my scalp & messaged & then added my moisturizer (JK"s recipe) (just a tad) & it is now 7 PM & my hair is still sooooo soft and moist (not wet, but not dry, you know?). But more than that, it is *NOT* gunky. 

I have been so frustrated because in order for my hair to feel the level of softness I wanted, I had to keep applying more & more product. Then it would feel gunky & I'd have to go wash it. Shoot! I have got all these homemade leave-in's & concoction. I think I may have to just add them to my CW and DC treatments. I may have found my "magic".

Now, if I can only get that curl definition right. You know, we're never satisfied. LOL

OK, just wanted to give that feedback. I will see if it continues as the days progress.

BTW, I am a 4a natural.  I don't know if that matters on the dilution thing.  I just know it is hard to get product to saturate this tight kinky curl & more often than not product will "sit" on my hair versus melt into it.

I tell ya, I am really like this Rehydrant Spray.  And this stuff is for horses, huh?  Who'd a thunk it?

ETA:  I also put a tiny dab of the Survivor Detangler with the moisturizer.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 18, 2008)

*grabbin card n gonna order my rehydrant spray to add to my Eqyss line...*sighs*.  I'll add it to my avocado mist, which smells wonderfulllllllll.....


----------



## Aggie (Jul 19, 2008)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> **grabbin card n gonna order my rehydrant spray to add to my Eqyss line...*sighs*.* I'll add it to my avocado mist, which smells wonderfulllllllll.....


 
You might as well join us girl or you'll be missing out.


----------



## sweetgal (Jul 23, 2008)

Has anyone used the marigold spray?  The company i ordered from gave me a free sample, but I notice it's not a popular choice here


----------



## Aggie (Jul 24, 2008)

sweetgal said:


> Has anyone used the marigold spray? The company i ordered from gave me a free sample, but I notice it's not a popular choice here


 
sweetgal, marigold spray is an insect/mosquito repellent which can be sprayed on the skin. Great for the summer months I guess.


----------



## sweetgal (Jul 24, 2008)

Aggie said:


> sweetgal, marigold spray is an insect/mosquito repellent which can be sprayed on the skin. Great for the summer months I guess.


 

oh dear, not for the hair.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 24, 2008)

sweetgal said:


> oh dear, not for the hair.


 
No, not for hair. Just face and body. It is especially effective at getting rid of bugs that fly. Sorry honey.


----------



## Snuckles (Jul 31, 2008)

I just received the avocado spray.  I wash my hair last night, applied OCT, sprayed this stuff on and sealed with Vatika coconut hair oil.  I then twist my natural hair into 6 twists for the night . . . woke up this morning and was not happy!  I wished I'd read this thread before I order that avocado spray!  I thought it was a moisturizing spray that would give me all sort of moisture.  I didn't realize that it had so much protein in it.  Ugh!

So after reading this thread it sounds like the rehydrant spray and the survivor are better for natural heads using OCT & MT.

Okay, soooooo what do I do with this HUGE a$$ bottle of avocado spray?


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 31, 2008)

Snuckles said:


> I just received the avocado spray.  I wash my hair last night, applied OCT, sprayed this stuff on and sealed with Vatika coconut hair oil.  I then twist my natural hair into 6 twists for the night . . . woke up this morning and was not happy!  I wished I'd read this thread before I order that avocado spray!  I thought it was a moisturizing spray that would give me all sort of moisture.  I didn't realize that it had so much protein in it.  Ugh!
> 
> So after reading this thread it sounds like the rehydrant spray and the survivor are better for natural heads using OCT & MT.
> 
> *Okay, soooooo what do I do with this HUGE a$$ bottle of avocado spray?*



Girl, I don't even know.  Mine is still sitting in the cabinet, mostly full. I figure I'll find a use for it, eventually - maybe if I color or start using heat on my hair, I'll need the extra protein boost - but I dunno.


----------



## kymberlise (Jul 31, 2008)

Dont feel bad Snuckles... I did the exact same thing two weeks ago with the avocado spray... it made my hair so so very hard; its the very reason Im reading this post now to find out what I did wrong. I have a huge bottle of it too and dont know what do with it. Im thinking that adding 2 or 3 other moisturizers to it to lessen the concentration of the protein might work but which moisturizers? Aloe definitely. What else? Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Rain20 (Jul 31, 2008)

I think I read that diluting the Avocado mist with distilled water may help because it's concentrated. I also think you may dilute and add a little glycerin to help with moisture.  Someone else used it as a liquid protein tx like Duo-Tex. Just ideas from others. HTH


----------



## Zeal (Aug 1, 2008)

I am about to order Avacado Mist, premier Cream rinse, and Megatek.  Zeal holding her right hand up.  I will incorporate this with my Ayurveda.  i will not use anything else for the next 3 months.  

Edit - Based on this I may have to mix the mist with coconut and sesame oil.  So should I order it yall.  I usually get my protein for eggs in my henna mix once a month


----------



## carameldiva (Aug 7, 2008)

I got my Eqyss Avocado Mist Spray Detangler and my Eqyss Premier Rehydrant Spray today. Both smell delicious. I am still in micros and I sprayed the Avocado Mist on my hair tonight. So far so good, soft moisturized hair. Next buy is the Micro-tek spray.


----------



## belle_reveuse28 (Sep 3, 2008)

I am sooooo glad that you guys started this thread!   I would have ordered so many of the wrong products!   Ordering the Survivor Detangler, Rehydrant Spray and Cream Rinse today.   As a 3c/4a natural curly I'm thinking this might be my line right here!  *praying*...  I would love, love LOVE to just have one line of products that does it all!!  Hopin' and prayin' .   Thanks ya'll!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2008)

belle_reveuse28 said:


> I am sooooo glad that you guys started this thread! I would have ordered so many of the wrong products! Ordering the Survivor Detangler, Rehydrant Spray and Cream Rinse today. As a 3c/4a natural curly I'm thinking this might be my line right here! *praying*... I would love, love LOVE to just have one line of products that does it all!! Hopin' and prayin' . Thanks ya'll!


 
belle, I truly feel that you'll like all of these products you have here honey. I do.


----------



## Kay.Dee (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm leaning towards orderint the Rehydrant Spray and the Avocado Mist because muccopolysaccharides are higher on the list.  But of course, I will only purchase after September


----------



## carameldiva (Sep 18, 2008)

i have the megatek,rehydrant spray, avocado mist and micro-tek gel. Love them all. The rest of my mega-tek and super shine detangler are coming in tomorrow.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Sep 20, 2008)

i wanna get these products, but i'm not sure how to incorporate into my reggie...i only cowash weekly, and i use ayurveda stuff.  i wash monthly, maybe with garlic poo...

how do you use these things, and what is the benefit...i've got megatek, so i'm good on that, but how are they helping you guys?  Is your hair thicker and stronger?  Style better, what?  please break it on down for me.  I am flatironing weekly and wrapping/pincurling my hair for 3 days, then bunning it...

i know that i don't want the avocado stuff, bet.

I'm wanting thick, heavy wl hair....i am apl, i did a mini-chop guys...took off about 4 inches...want it back thicker, longer, wavier and stronger...is that too much to ask? ~;

TIA!!


----------



## carameldiva (Sep 20, 2008)

Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> i wanna get these products, but i'm not sure how to incorporate into my reggie...i only cowash weekly, and i use ayurveda stuff.  i wash monthly, maybe with garlic poo...
> 
> how do you use these things, and what is the benefit...i've got megatek, so i'm good on that, but how are they helping you guys?  Is your hair thicker and stronger?  Style better, what?  please break it on down for me.  I am flatironing weekly and wrapping/pincurling my hair for 3 days, then bunning it...
> 
> ...



Are you relaxed or natural?

I am really only familiar with the natural side of the house because I have been natural for the last 5 years. I only learned to properly take care of my hair as a natural. This is not to say that i didn't have health and length as a permie but that I only did that by the grace of God.

I feel that these products moisturize, strengthen and thicken my hair. My texture has not changed other than thickness.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 20, 2008)

*Disappointed with the Survivor Detangler*! The Rehydrant spray used full strength is a better detangler and I still have no shine. Smells weird funny until I stick my nose in my hair then it's really good. erplexed

Most if not all of the Mega-Tek products contain protein in them and they are making my hair look dull and sometimes ashy looking. 

My hair is still strong and moisturized though.   I also just found out that using the Rehydrant spray alone is not good enough if you don't add castor oil or any type of oil to seal it with. Rehydrant spray is good when glycerin is added. I am going to buy a cream moisturizer over the counter since my hair loves that. I will get this regimen back on track. YES I WILL!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 21, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> *Disappointed with the Survivor Detangler*! The Rehydrant spray used full strength is a better detangler and I still have no shine. Smells weird funny until I stick my nose in my hair then it's really good. erplexed
> 
> Most if not all of the Mega-Tek products contain protein in them and they are making my hair look dull and sometimes ashy looking.
> 
> My hair is still strong and moisturized though.   I also just found out that using the Rehydrant spray alone is not good enough if you don't add castor oil or any type of oil to seal it with. Rehydrant spray is good when glycerin is added. I am going to buy a cream moisturizer over the counter since my hair loves that. I will get this regimen back on track. YES I WILL!


 
Sorry you had a bad experience with the survivor detangler. I didn't. I use it as a serum to shine my hair not as a detangler, that might be why. I find that the rehydrant spray is quite concentrated and so I mix mine with half water and it still leaves my relaxed hair nice and moisturized. I like putting it on while my hair is still wet after washing and allowed to airdry with it in. I haven't tried rollersetting with it as yet but I want to though.


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Sep 21, 2008)

who uses the premier shampoo? what are your views?

i used it for the first time today, it is a green color, smells "not as good as the other eqyss products" and reminds me of washing up liquid 

my hair needed a good clarifying and it done that very well  it allowed my hair to feel squeeky clean.

i followed up with rehydrant and MT and sealed with castor oil, my hair feels smooth


----------



## Aggie (Sep 21, 2008)

Blaque*Angel said:


> who uses the premier shampoo? what are your views?
> 
> i used it for the first time today, it is a green color, smells "not as good as the other eqyss products" and reminds me of washing up liquid
> 
> ...


 
I agree, it does clean the scalp and hair very well but still leaves it a bit soft and not over-dry which is good. I have a 32 oz bottle and will not be needing another one for a very very long time. I will not be using it too often as I am moving into using more natural organic hair poos, conditioners and ayurveda products now for the overall health of my hair.


----------



## wannabelong (Sep 21, 2008)

Snuckles said:


> I just received the avocado spray. I wash my hair last night, applied OCT, sprayed this stuff on and sealed with Vatika coconut hair oil. I then twist my natural hair into 6 twists for the night . . . woke up this morning and was not happy! I wished I'd read this thread before I order that avocado spray! I thought it was a moisturizing spray that would give me all sort of moisture. I didn't realize that it had so much protein in it. Ugh!
> 
> So after reading this thread it sounds like the rehydrant spray and the survivor are better for natural heads using OCT & MT.
> 
> Okay, soooooo what do I do with this HUGE a$$ bottle of avocado spray?


 
Whew!  I'm so glad I saw this post.  I was going to purchase the avocado spray to use a moisturizer.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 24, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> *Disappointed with the Survivor Detangler*! The Rehydrant spray used full strength is a better detangler and I still have no shine. Smells weird funny until I stick my nose in my hair then it's really good. erplexed
> 
> Most if not all of the Mega-Tek products contain protein in them and they are making my hair look dull and sometimes ashy looking.
> 
> My hair is still strong and moisturized though.   I also just found out that using the Rehydrant spray alone is not good enough if you don't add castor oil or any type of oil to seal it with. Rehydrant spray is good when glycerin is added. I am going to buy a cream moisturizer over the counter since my hair loves that. I will get this regimen back on track. YES I WILL!



Yeah, the Detangler is kinda meh when it comes to detangling - I suspect it would detangle better on straight hair. 
I use it as a sealer mixed with a little castor oil, and it's WONDERFUL. WONDERFUL. Try it that way, and see if you like it.  
Have you clarified yet, missy?  



Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll said:


> i wanna get these products, but i'm not sure how to incorporate into my reggie...i only cowash weekly, and i use ayurveda stuff.  i wash monthly, maybe with garlic poo...
> 
> how do you use these things, and what is the benefit...i've got megatek, so i'm good on that, but how are they helping you guys?  Is your hair thicker and stronger?  Style better, what?  please break it on down for me.  I am flatironing weekly and wrapping/pincurling my hair for 3 days, then bunning it...
> 
> ...



I use the Premier Cream Rinse as a cowash/DC conditioner. I have the Rehydrant & Avocado Spray, and haven't figured out how to use either. I use the Detangler as a sealer, and I use the MT as a growth aid (of course).


----------



## Aggie (Sep 24, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Yeah, the Detangler is kinda meh when it comes to detangling - *I suspect it would detangle better on straight hair. *
> *I use it as a sealer mixed with a little castor oil, and it's WONDERFUL. WONDERFUL.* Try it that way, and see if you like it.
> Have you clarified yet, missy?  quote]
> 
> Yes yes yes, I totally agree with the bolded.


----------



## hothair (Nov 4, 2008)

The cream rinse has my 5 month post texlax hair laying f.l.a.t. and my hair is sooo soft, the scent is a bit strong though
Have the survivor "detangler" okay does nada for me as a detangler (cream rinse hands down) so use it for shine on my hair pieces


----------



## taj (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm going to order the survivor detangler spray. I was wondering if anyone has tried it yet and if so what were your results? TIA


----------



## Aggie (Jan 3, 2009)

taj said:


> I'm going to order the survivor detangler spray. I was wondering if anyone has tried it yet and if so what were your results? TIA


 
Yes I use it and it does work very well and it has a wonderful shine too. I use it the same way I use my Chi Silk Infusion serum right on my wet hair before drying.


----------



## taj (Jan 10, 2009)

Thank you so much, Aggie!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 10, 2009)

i'm going to leave this thread right now because i have no money and don't want my feelings hurt! LOL!


----------



## Aggie (Jan 10, 2009)

shortdub78 said:


> i'm going to leave this thread right now because i have no money and don't want my feelings hurt! LOL!


 
Girl I know exactly what you're talking about. I feel the same way about certain threads talking about phenomenal hair products. I go in and get hooked, line and sinker.


----------



## TeaKyoo (Jan 16, 2009)

Just tried the Survivor Shine stuff on wet hair with Aveda Humectant. I don't like to use combos cuz if one product doesn't do it then forgetboutit.  But I got a free sample of the Survivor Detangler and Shine and thought I would throw it on my head.  The Aveda's been sitting around waiting for me to do my twists so I thought I would try a bit of it on there too for good measure.  So I don't know which one is "working" 

I am natural and I don't flat iron or blow dry my hair.  I am very happy with this so far. 

 My hair is totally dry and it doesn't feel crunchy.  It feels like it is moisturizing my situation (Pdiddy proactiv commercial ugh)  I will report back in a few days or post pic results on fotki.  

TQ


----------



## Lava27 (Jan 16, 2009)

TeaKyoo said:


> Just tried the Survivor Shine stuff on wet hair with Aveda Humectant. I don't like to use combos cuz if one product doesn't do it then forgetboutit.  But I got a free sample of the Survivor Detangler and Shine and thought I would throw it on my head.  The Aveda's been sitting around waiting for me to do my twists so I thought I would try a bit of it on there too for good measure.  So I don't know which one is "working"
> 
> I am natural and I don't flat iron or blow dry my hair.  I am very happy with this so far.
> 
> ...



LMAO


----------

